# Conroe Texas D&d newbie



## Llewelyn (Apr 12, 2004)

Moved to texas about 6 months ago but still don't know much of the area.  Attempted to get into D&D years ago with 2 friends, but didn't get farther then learning the rules of the older versions.  We attempted to play, but the GM was quite spiteful and had my char. die by a rust coated trash can within minutes...  

     I'm a 19 year old male, looking to possibly restart the interest in learning the game all over again if there is anyone in the area that would be willing to have the patience to help teach me and possibly introduce me to other players that I might be able to join in on a game.  My hours are strange, but can get into that later, I can work around them easily enough.


----------



## Llewelyn (Apr 13, 2004)

*Bump*


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Apr 14, 2004)

Llewelyn said:
			
		

> *Bump*




would you possibly be interested in a star wars d20 game?  It'd mean about 45 minute to an hour drive from Conroe into houston...  SWD20 uses the same D20 OGL that DnD uses, it's just set into the star wars universe.  Avoiding force users (jedi) results in a nice, simple approach to d20 rules that provides a good learning experience to re-kindle the interest...


----------



## Llewelyn (Apr 15, 2004)

I got my room mate to want to try DnD again with me, since he was the friend who started with me to begin with.  The drive probably wouldn't be too big of a deal, though neither of us really know anything about the outside of Conroe (besides goin to both air ports).  If you don't mind havin an extra person along with (he's 21.)
Sci-fi style was never a big thing for our parts, I'll have to talk about it with him.  I personally would like to just get into anything that would get me more into the aspect of DnD or the like.
Could you give more details?  How many would be there, the age groups, what we may need, or anything else that comes to mind.
I'll try to repost an update when I can talk to my friend, hope to talk to you soon too.


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Apr 19, 2004)

Llewelyn said:
			
		

> I got my room mate to want to try DnD again with me, since he was the friend who started with me to begin with.  The drive probably wouldn't be too big of a deal, though neither of us really know anything about the outside of Conroe (besides goin to both air ports).  If you don't mind havin an extra person along with (he's 21.)
> Sci-fi style was never a big thing for our parts, I'll have to talk about it with him.  I personally would like to just get into anything that would get me more into the aspect of DnD or the like.
> Could you give more details?  How many would be there, the age groups, what we may need, or anything else that comes to mind.
> I'll try to repost an update when I can talk to my friend, hope to talk to you soon too.





The SW D20 game is a subset of our regular DnD game.  There's a few too many of us in the DnD game to fit in any new players.  The SW game involves 3 players and a GM currently.  I know we could fit one in, and I'll have to ask about a second one.

The D20 SW rules are very similar to DnD d20, and we've been talking about running a Star Wars game with a primitive setting (a world that got cut off from the empire and technology devolved into a primitive setting).  I'll speak with the GM and see how he feels.  We currently have a campaign set in the Empire period with 3 bounty hunters trying to make a living while dodging organized crime, but it's a semi-intermittent thing that I'd like to see become more regular.

Like I said, I'll ask to see if we can reset to the primitive world we've all been talking about - to summarize, it'll be like playing DnD with Star Wars races .


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Apr 21, 2004)

I've confirmed - we have no openings in either game at this time.  Our DND game is at a full six players, and our SW game is moving from 3 to 4 and the GM does not want to add anyone to it.

Keep your eyes posted here though - sometime this fall I'll be looking for players for DnD.


----------



## Llewelyn (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the attempt though!  Wasn't too sure on how enthusiastic I would be to start up on a SW's style, but would of certainly have given it a try like you stated.  Good luck to your games, hope to talk to you again.


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Apr 26, 2004)

Llewelyn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the attempt though!  Wasn't too sure on how enthusiastic I would be to start up on a SW's style, but would of certainly have given it a try like you stated.  Good luck to your games, hope to talk to you again.




Contact me at sansahansan@hotmail.com - there's some stuff coming up this summer in N. Houston you may be interested in.


----------

